# Hougthon Lake Gun Show



## anon442018 (Jul 12, 2010)

There is a gun show scheduled for May 7 at the old Houghton Lake Play House. It is on M-55 west of Prudenville on the south side of M-55.

Stinger


----------



## Busterboy (Feb 13, 2004)

Do you have any idea where the Busy Bee Expo is in Houghton Lake for this weekends Gun Show?

Buster boy


----------



## anon442018 (Jul 12, 2010)

I don't know where it is but here is a number for you to call, (517) 676-4160. The folks there will be able to tell you where the Busy Bee Expo center is located. Good Luck.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

I think its Between dunhams and tractor supply Its a flea market place.


----------

